# Decalur, GA White/F bad haircut



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This dog is a female White German Shepherd. She was brought into the shelter by someone who stated that a relative left the dog with him and would not come back for her. She has obviously not been well cared for. Her coat is supposed to be white but it currently has an orange tint to it. She has probably been living outside in the dirt. Prior to arriving at the shelter she was given a rather strange haircut. It is very choppy and makes her look somewhat like a poodle. She will be a very pretty dog once she is cared for and once her coat is in better condition. She needs to be adopted by someone who has German Shepherd or equivalent breed experience. Please contact me if you are interested in adopting or rescuing this dog. Intake date: 9/11/2009 Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five business day stray waiting period in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

My Contact InfoDekalb County Animal Services 
Decatur, GA 
404-294-3088 
Email Dekalb County Animal Services 
See more pets from Dekalb County Animal Services 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think she's listed somewhere. Her pic looks familiar.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1201088&page=1#Post1201088

duplicate thread


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Sorry I did not go far enough back for these two thinking they could not be past page 4?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know and they are only from the 18th. I pulled several up from those pages. It's crazy.


----------

